# Am I an INTP or an INTJ? (with examples)



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

I _know _there are a lot of threads like this already, but none that is helpful for me.
I don't know if you can tell wheter I am an INTP or an INTJ just by reading what I'll have to say, but I'll try.

- I love to learn and yearn for knowledge but I can sometimes feel that some knowledge is a waste of time for me. I find it extremely important to spend my time wisely. 
- When I want to get an answer for something, I (usually) don't stop till I've gotten one. For example: I've been researching a lot about the mbti types and the cognitive functions for about a week now just to find out what type I am.
- I like to plan and organize things, but at the same time I wouldn't be able to live with a completely structured enviroment. I need spontaneous activites and I guess I usually plan my day as I go.
- I am very logical.
- I won't let anyone be "better" than I "am". I always need to be number 1, even tough I realize that's not realistic. I also won't accept someone else's opinion if it's different from mine. But I believe that's because it makes me feel like THEY feel like they are better than I am if I "accept" their opinion. Still, I do know that what I feel does not dictate what is right.
- I hate myself and have very little self confidence and self esteem.
- When I'm looking for information or research about something I am usually too lazy to read about everything that I find. Let's say that I usually end up reading 30-50% of 100% since I easily get bored and I want to know the answer "right away" without having to bother about "wasting my time". At the same time, I think that the process of finding an answer is often more important than the answer itself.

Thank you very much for your help (in advance). I truly appreciate it.

Also, english is not my native language so sorry for any typos or sentences that may be hard to understand.


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

spicytea said:


> I _know _there are a lot of threads like this already, but none that is helpful for me.
> I don't know if you can tell wheter I am an INTP or an INTJ just by reading what I'll have to say, but I'll try.
> 
> - I love to learn and yearn for knowledge but I can sometimes feel that some knowledge is a waste of time for me. I find it extremely important to spend my time wisely.
> ...


Hello and welcome to the forum @spicytea.
After reading those things I'm personally leaning toward you being an INTJ over INTP.
The reason why is that you seem to want to stucture (Te) yet you for example will jump over things because "you just know what it will say anyways" which to me sounds like Ni (I actually do the same thing. Sometimes I just read like 10% or something). The other had to do with you not wanting to abandon something you've started which in itself is common for IXXJs and EXXJs. As the dominant or auxiliary is subjective and doesn't care about outside influence so much.

I'm guessing that in school you were one of those who would just want to keep working with something to get it "just right" even if people started leaving the classroom and the teacher wanted you to leave. Or at least close to that. :wink:

Here comes a good profile of INTJs by Naomi.
*
INTJ*
Introverted Intuition with Thinking

People with INTJ preferences are relentless innovators in thought as well as action. They trust their intuitive insights into the true relationships and meanings of things, regardless of established authority or popularly accepted beliefs. Their faith in their inner vision can move mountains. Problems only stimulate them—the impossible takes a little longer, but not much.They are the most independent of all the types, sometimes to the point of being stubborn.They place a high value on competence—their own and others’.

Being sure of the worth of their inspirations, INTJs want to see them worked out in practice, applied and accepted by the rest of the world; they are willing to spend any time and effort to that end.They have determination, perseverance, and will drive others almost as hard as they drive themselves.Although their preference is for intuition, they can, when necessary, focus on the details of a project to realize their vision.

INTJs often value and use confidently their intuitive insights in fields such as science, engineering, invention, politics, or philosophy.The boldness of their intuition may be of immense value in any field, and should not be smothered in a routine job.

Some problems may arise from the INTJ’s single-minded concentration on goals.They may see the end so clearly that they fail to look for other things which might conflict with the goal.Therefore they need to actively seek the viewpoints of others. 

INTJs may neglect their feeling to the point of ignoring other people’s values and feelings. If they do, they may be surprised by the bitterness of their opposition. An INTJ’s own feeling has to be reckoned with also, for if too much suppressed, it may build up pressure and find expression in inappropriate ways.Their feeling needs to be used constructively, such as through appreciation of other people. Given their talent for analysis, appreciation may be hard for them, but they will find it helpful on the job as well as in personal relationships.

To be effective, INTJs must develop their thinking to supply needed judgment. If their judgment is undeveloped, they will be unable to criticize their own inner vision, and will not listen to the opinions of others. They will therefore be unable to shape their inspirations into effective action.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Thank you very much 

I guess I want a balance between a structured and an unstructured environment. But I generally like to know "where I have things". And I want everything to be clear.

I'm not so sure that "I know what it will say anyways", but I just think I'm extremely lazy and/or bored. Probably because I get insanely bored by a lot of text. I prefer "paragraphs" and a lot of titles so I'm sure of what I'm reading about. And if I'm unable to focus I find myself drifting off into my own thoughts, if that makes sense... And isn't that a typical INTP thing? Or I might be wrong...
If I get bored by, let's say a project, or I feel like it's going nowhere I have no trouble "abandoning" it since it doesn't really benefit me anyway.
Also, when looking at the cognitive functions I feel like I am/have (or whatever you say) a strong Ti. I also did a "cognitive functions test" (which may not be completely accurate), and I scored as an INTP. And ENTJ as second option and INTJ as third.
It's all so confusing...

Btw, I'm not trying to argue for me perhaps being an INTP, I just want to be as sure as I can be so that I can finally let this whole thing go... (yeah, I know... typical INTJ way of thinking, right?).


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Well, never bad to try and make sure :wink:

Here's the INTP profile by Naomi.

*INTP*
Introverted Thinking with Intuition

People with INTP preferences use their thinking to find the principles underlying whatever ideas come into their awareness.They rely on thinking to develop these principles and to anticipate consequences.As a result, they are logical, analytical, and objectively critical.They are likely to focus more on the ideas than the person behind the ideas. They organize ideas and knowledge rather than situations or people, unless they must for the sake of their work. In the field of ideas they are intensely curious. Socially, they tend to have a small circle of close friends, and like being with others who enjoy discussing ideas.They can become so absorbed with an idea that they can ignore or lose track of external circumstances.

INTPs are somewhat quiet and reserved, although they can be quite talkative on a subject to which they have given a lot of thought.They are quite adaptable so long as their ruling principles are not violated, at which point they stop adapting. Their main interest lies in seeing possibilities beyond what is present, obvious, or known.They are quick to understand and their intuition heightens their insight, ingenuity, and intellectual
curiosity.

Depending on their interests, INTPs are good at pure science, research, mathematics, or engineering; they may become scholars, teachers, or abstract thinkers in fields such as economics, philosophy, or psychology. They are more interested in the challenge of reaching solutions to problems than of seeing the solutions put to practical use.
Unless INTPs develop their perception, they are in danger of gaining too little knowledge and experience of the world.Then their thinking is done in a vacuum and nothing will come of their ideas. Lack of contact with the external world may also lead to problems in making themselves understood. They want to state the exact truth, but often make it so complicated that not everyone can follow them. If they can learn to simplify their arguments, their ideas will be more widely understood and accepted.

INTPs may rely so much on logical thinking that they overlook what other people care about and what they themselves care about.They may decide that something is not important, just because it isn’t logical to care about it. If INTPs always let their logic suppress their feeling values, their feeling may build up pressure until it is expressed in inappropriate ways.


----------



## LiquidLight (Oct 14, 2011)

You actually sound more like a Te-dominant than Ti-dominant. You seem very research oriented, objective in your analysis and not really interested in learning something for the sake of learning (which is sort of a hallmark of Ti) but rather learning it for some other motive (much more Te - but thats not always the case). The whole not accepting anyones opinion other than your own and not allowing that anyone might be better than you smells greatly of inferior Fi and not so much inferior Sensation or inferior Fe. From the little blurb you wrote, you also don't come across as intuitive enough to be a dominant intuitive (INTJ). You may just not recognize it either its tough to know. But ENTJ might be closer either than INTP or INTJ. I suspect because you do not see yourself as expressive or extraverted the answers are probably being over-weighted toward introversion, but in general dominant Thinking types are typically not social butterflies anyway.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

You sound far too structured in your motives to be a P dominant, I think. I think @LiquidLight is onto something. You sound like you project feeling big-times (inferior function is where projection occurs).


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

See if you can determine your inferior function as a way to verify your type.
For INTJ this is Se while for INTP this is Fe: *Form of Inferior*


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Here's a few of the links about the inferior functions
I also added a part that isn't in those as far as I know

http://personalitycafe.com/intj-articles/76896-recognizing-inferior-function-intj.html
*Triggers for the Inferior Function*
• Dealing with details
• Unexpected events
• Excessive extraverting

*Forms of the Grip Experience*
• Obsessive focus on external data
• Overindulgence in sensual pleasure
• Adversarial attitude toward the outer world*Ways of Returning to Equilibrium
*• Time alone to recharge
• Lightening of usual schedule
• Avoidance by others of giving advice or suggestions
*New Knowledge*
• Adaptability to outer details
• Pleasure in temperate sensuality
• More realistic goals

http://personalitycafe.com/entj-articles/95932-form-inferior-function-fi.html

*Triggers for the Inferior Function*
• Disregard of their deep values
• Others’ emotional expressions
• Remorse for their own harshness

*Forms of the Grip Experience*
• Hypersensitivity to inner states
• Outbursts of emotion
• Fear of feeling

*Ways of Returning to Equilibrium*
• Experience the depth of their feeling
• Silent suport from others
• Talking to a trusted person
*
New Knowledge*
• Recognition of own limits
• Acceptance of the irrational
• The importance of intimate relationships

Here's the one for INTP

*Triggers for the Inferior Function*
• Strong emotional expressions
• Disconfirmations of Feeling values
• Insensitivity to Introversion needs

*Forms of the Grip Experience*
• Logic emphasized to an extreme
• Hypersensitivity to relationships
• Emotionalism

*Ways of Returning to Equilibrium*
• Respect of their physical and psychological space by others
• Excusing them from responsibilities
• Avoidance by others of asking them how they feel

*New Knowledge*
• Acceptance of the illogical
• Acknowledgment of vulnerability
• Ability to express depth of feeling


----------



## A Little Bit of Cheeze (Apr 21, 2012)

You appear to be more INTJ than INTP. Structure is one thing but being scheduled and an time and all that other supposed "J" stuff is poppycock for the most part. Ni, at heart, is an irrational perceiving function so despite being Js, INTJs always tend to be a bit bendable, especially when they're more mature.


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

I think you're an INTP. Mainly because you seem to be more interested in the underlying principles rather than the facts themselves and more motivated by the process rather than the finished result. Also, little things, the way you want to throw in ideas to explore all the possibilities, referring to yourself as lazy (which seems to be more commonly said by INTPs), your mind wandering, your insecurity about accepting opposing opinions (which I would expect is more likely a result of feeling inferior in the past, when what seems correct to you is not taken seriously) and your test results were INTP.


----------



## Perhaps (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb here and say neither. There's Te here, but I'm not sure where in your functional stack.

Do you think you could do one of the type-me surveys?


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

Alright. Thanks everyone for your help!


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

spicytea said:


> I _know _there are a lot of threads like this already, but none that is helpful for me.
> I don't know if you can tell wheter I am an INTP or an INTJ just by reading what I'll have to say, but I'll try.
> 
> - I love to learn and yearn for knowledge but I can sometimes feel that some knowledge is a waste of time for me. I find it extremely important to spend my time wisely.
> ...


You give off a Ti vibe personally, although I am uncertain if it's a dominant position. By the way, none of those things you listed are characteristic of INTJ and INTP. They think fundamentally different and if you want to know more you should research the cognitive functions.

I could also also see a case for INFP though. Not entirely sure where everyone else gets such strong Te vibes. I am not seeing it personally.


----------



## spicytea (Nov 10, 2012)

If you want more info, please read my questionnaire: personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/123855-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

LeaT said:


> You give off a Ti vibe personally, although I am uncertain if it's a dominant position. By the way, none of those things you listed are characteristic of INTJ and INTP. They think fundamentally different and if you want to know more you should research the cognitive functions.
> 
> I could also also see a case for INFP though. Not entirely sure where everyone else gets such strong Te vibes. I am not seeing it personally.


Totally agree,I see her as ISTP 5w6


----------

